# C-Media - VERY low volume on microphone



## mafepero (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't seem to get a decent response from my microphone. I bought a new one and it still does the same thing. I have to SHOUT directly on it in order to hear something.

I have Windows XP with an on-board C-Media 3-D audio device. I've been told that I should go in the Control Panel, Sounds and Audio Devices, Audio, Sound Recording and then click on the "Advanced" button, but it is greyed out! 

On Windows Volume Control if I select Options, then Properties, then Recording
there is an "Advanced" button under the microphone settings . If I click on it, it shows me two sliders for bass and treble, but they are both greyed out (and at minimum). I can also select to boost the microphone sensitivity, but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference.

Thanks


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you able to select the button Microphone Boost under the advanced for microphone?


----------



## mafepero (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes, I can check "Microphone Boost", but it doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## drivers (Apr 22, 2002)

same card, same problem. Tried 3 mics.
Found a thread at abits, seems it's a fault of the chipset of the soundcard, both stand-alone cards as the onboards.
i've just thrown mine in the bin..


----------



## DAVID AUST (Apr 29, 2005)

*I AM HAVING THE SAME TROUBLE [email protected]*



mafepero said:


> I can't seem to get a decent response from my microphone. I bought a new one and it still does the same thing. I have to SHOUT directly on it in order to hear something.
> 
> I have Windows XP with an on-board C-Media 3-D audio device. I've been told that I should go in the Control Panel, Sounds and Audio Devices, Audio, Sound Recording and then click on the "Advanced" button, but it is greyed out!
> 
> ...


 I AM HAVING THE SAME TROUBLE [email protected]


----------



## johngold (Apr 29, 2005)

*ditto*

Same problem, although I do not have a microphone boost option, instead of it saying microphone boost, it says "Monitor" and when I tick it I can constantly hear myself (low of course) its rather annoying, I updated the c-media drivers, the microphone was, below normal volume though higher than I was getting in the first place, then went back to being quiet all of a sudden, if only that guy told us how he fixed his low microphone problem, if you have a solution, please help us 


[email protected]


----------



## DAVID AUST (Apr 29, 2005)

DAVID AUST said:


> I AM HAVING THE SAME TROUBLE [email protected]


6/5/05 I HAVE NOW TRIED 4 DIFFERENT MICROPHONES WITHOUT ANY CHANGE IN THE STRENGTH OF THE MIKE OUTPUT. DAVID EAST


----------



## DAVID AUST (Apr 29, 2005)

david Aust said:


> 6/5/05 I Have Now Tried 4 Different Microphones Without Any Change In The Strength Of The Mike Output. David East


Skype Problem Solved Go To :-
"skype">tools>options>sound Devices>then (untick) Automating Sound Device Adjustment Settings>save


----------



## DAVID AUST (Apr 29, 2005)

DAVID AUST said:


> Skype Problem Solved Go To :-
> "skype">tools>options>sound Devices>then (untick) Automating Sound Device Adjustment Settings>save


MAY 10TH UNFORTUNATELY WHILST I NOW CAN BE HEARD WITHOUT DISTORTION BUT THE OUTPUT OF THE MICROPHONE IS STILL LOW.
CAN ANYONE HELP. 
D.E.


----------



## dbennett (May 14, 2005)

I believe the answer is found at http://www.asus.com/support/faq/qanda.aspx?KB_ID=81387

You need to use the mixer shipped with your sound card. In my case, it's from ASUS. Apparantly the mic is setup as a channel to support a 6 channel sound system. My changing the motherboard to support a 2 speaker system, the mic input is actually set as a mic input. Then I can select the mic boost, which makes the mike a little soft, but acceptable for use with Skype.

Took me hours to find this. Hope it helps!


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

my answer tho it may be bias is get a pci sound card like creative audigy 2 or something higher then that


----------



## kfs82 (Nov 25, 2005)

I have the same problem with my mic and my onboard(asus a7v333) C-Media card. 
The linux version of skype doesn't have the option David Aust mentions...
The asus link doesn't work at the moment either 
I don't think I can use the c-media mixer with linux. I have tried Kmix, QAmix and gamix with no luck. Turned off the 3d there too.
Does anyone have any other good solutions ?


----------



## monKey_ (Nov 15, 2008)

same problem here, think im gonna throw out the card
even if i open ventrillo, without going onto server, i hear strange things , everyone says the card is broken, so i gues i'll have to fix another one then


----------

